# Engine bay detail/refresh



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Guys.
I am working on my 1970 GTO. (dad was original owner, me 2nd owner)
I have had the car since Sept. As I have posted I have been working on re-building the front suspension. Having the front fender wells out provides a great opportunity to detail the engine bay. 
I have the brake booster and master out for rebuild. I am also planning on replacing the front brake lines and repainting the frame with POR 15 chassis black. 
What other projects should I be considering while I have the fender wells out?
I am looking forward to the spring cruise ins and shows.

Thanks for the guidance/advice.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Anything that looks like it needs it. Perhaps the _entire_ front suspension. Upper and lower A arm bushings, ball joints, etc. Not _fun_, but once it's overhauled and back in place, it'll be good to go for a long, long time.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

:agree Also a good time to detail the engine. And clean, clean, clean.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I would change out the heater core, they are cheap and a real pain to get to with the fenderwells in. Replace all rubber hoses, vacuum lines and maybe sparkplug wires if they are getting old. New splash guards look nice and are much easier to do off the car. I could keep you busy for weeks, lol.


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

What all do I need to remove to get the fan shroud out. I had thought about painting it black as it is a dull color now. Has anyone had success with painting this in the past.


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

I have been trying to get the fan off to allow the shroud to clear/come out.
The fan just spins when I try to put any torque on the 4 bolts.
Any guidance here?
Thanks


----------

